# Looking for supplier



## PScott (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello,

I'm planning to open a cafe in Glasgow and I'm looking for a supplier to get a coffee machine and coffee from.

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might want to contact machina espresso on here!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Drop Steve a line or give him a call http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/pages/commercial-espresso-equipment


----------



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Espresso ecosse?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

pm me with more info about your new Glasgow cafe.

We would be happy to advise you on the best kit suitable for your new business.

We're in the Central Belt; we just do beverage systems; we don't do coffee......but we do know people who do good stuff....

(http://www.espressotechno.co.uk)


----------



## PScott (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks everybody, I'm having a look and will be in touch!


----------

